# Fully mit Gates Carbon Drive?



## pom (23. Juni 2010)

Hallo

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Fully mit Gates Carbon Drive.
Mir ist schon klar, das sich die "Kettenlänge" beim einfedern nicht
ändern darf. Hat irgend eine Bikemarke so etwas enwickelt oder gibt
es das gar nicht? Ich fahre jetzt ein Liteville 301 MK 7,5 (149mm).
Ich suche also kein CC Fully... das wird sicher nicht einfach 

Gruss

pom


----------



## zingel (23. Juni 2010)

bisher hab ich nur CC Fullys mit Gates gesehen. Bei denen dreht sich der Hinterbau um die Tretlagerachse, damit beim Einfedern die Strebenlänge nicht ändert. Bei 140mm Federweg würd ich aber auf bewährtere Systeme setzen.

Gates ist zur Zeit eigentlich nur für Hardtails geeignet. Falls du auf Wartungsfreiheit aus bist, würd ich ein Katz Alp kaufen (sofern das Geld reicht).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Helius-FR (23. Juni 2010)

zingel schrieb:


> bisher hab ich nur CC Fullys mit Gates gesehen. Bei denen dreht sich der Hinterbau um die Tretlagerachse, damit beim Einfedern die Strebenlänge nicht ändert...



Die da wären ???
Ich kenne keine...


----------



## zingel (23. Juni 2010)




----------



## el saltamontes (23. Juni 2010)

Lenz Milk Money


----------



## Hellspawn (23. Juni 2010)

ein Kona A oder ein altes Rotec liesse sich auch mit Gates bauen.
Aber ein Schwingendrehpunkt in Tretlager hat halt schon üble Antriebseinflüsse.


----------



## zingel (23. Juni 2010)

desshalb mein Rat zu Katz.


----------



## pom (25. Juni 2010)

Naja, dann doch kette, danke trotzdem.


----------



## aggressor2 (25. Juni 2010)

oder selber basteln wie user jopo.


----------



## kiste (6. Januar 2011)

wie heißt das gates carbon bike von spot, ich suche ein leichten ss-cc-fully-rahmen


----------



## flyingscot (7. Januar 2011)

Hellspawn schrieb:


> ein Kona A oder ein altes Rotec liesse sich auch mit Gates bauen.
> Aber ein Schwingendrehpunkt in Tretlager hat halt schon üble Antriebseinflüsse.



Hmm, aber mit dem festen Riemen sollte sich das doch zum Großteil aufheben, oder? Bei einer Kette die unten keinen Zug aufbauen kann würde ich dir Recht geben, durch den fehlenden "Kettenspanner" kann der Riemen aber Zug von hinten zurückgeben.

Die ganzen Getriebebikes von Nicolai sind zumindest extra so aufgebaut: Drehpunkt in der Antriebsachse, aber eben mit konstanter Kettenlänge.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Don Trailo (7. Januar 2011)

kiste schrieb:


> wie heißt das gates carbon bike von spot, ich suche ein leichten ss-cc-fully-rahmen



 Spot war ein Prototyp 
Ich kenne kein gatesfully das erhältlich ist....


----------



## kiste (7. Januar 2011)

mist


----------



## el saltamontes (7. Januar 2011)

das lenz gäbs...


----------



## Sahnie (7. Januar 2011)

Mit den Antriebsschwingenbikes aus den 90ern sollte es doch auch gehen. Und die Besitzer sind froh wenn sie noch einen 50er für ihren Bock kriegen. Das Experiment sollte also günstig sein...


----------



## kiste (11. Januar 2011)

Sahnie schrieb:


> Mit den Antriebsschwingenbikes aus den 90ern sollte es doch auch gehen. Und die Besitzer sind froh wenn sie noch einen 50er für ihren Bock kriegen. Das Experiment sollte also günstig sein...



das habe ich auch schon gedacht.
so ein olles ibis wäre nett


----------



## kiste (11. Januar 2011)

@el saltamontes

gibt es das auch in d.land?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## C17H21NO4 (30. Mai 2011)

ich muss mich mal hier einklinken.

gates find ich ne super sache. gefederte mtbs machen mir auch laune. beides zusammen ist ja ohne spanner nen bissel schwierig.

hab das hier gefunden.
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330570213462

drehpunkt am bb. ist das was? oder hab ich dann ne hollywoodschaukel?
sollte der gates das wippen nicht was abfangen?


----------



## eber.hard (27. Juni 2017)

Muss mich auch mal hier einklinken, damit wir die Infos gleich beisammen haben.

Weiterhin schwebt mir vor, irgendwann mit einem brontalen Fully zur Arbeit zu pendeln -- nicht weil's Sinn macht, sondern einfach aus Spaß. Halt so wie andere mit dem G-Merc 4x4² am Büro oder zum Shopping aufschlagen. Beim Rad hat das natürlich den Vorteil, dass es nicht nur so aussieht, als könnte man die Treppen rauf und runter fahren, sondern dass man es im Bockfall einfach tut.

Für einen vernünftigen Radpendler rund ums Jahr wie mich kommt hierfür natürlich keine Kettenschaltung infrage, sondern nur eine Alfine 11 mit Gates Carbon Drive.

Hier im Thread will ich idealerweise weitere geeignete Rahmen mit Antriebsschwinge sammeln, die also für Riemenbetrieb theoretisch schon mal geeignet sind.

Nächster Punkt ist natürlich die Einstellung der Riemenspannung, wozu es entweder ein Tretlagerexzenter oder horizontale Ausfallenden braucht. Für Umlenkröllchen und Riemenspanner-Lösungen bin ich nicht so zu haben, obwohl das beim jopo natürlich auch geil ist.

Hierzu mal das folgende soeben gefundene Bike. 

Hammer! Wie heißt das Bike, und wer verkauft mir so eins?





MfG
Eb


----------



## eber.hard (28. Juni 2017)

*schieb*

Kennt keiner den Rahmen oder das Bike?


----------



## eber.hard (29. Juni 2017)

GT I-Drive...
leider kein normaler Exzenter (zur Riemenspannung geeignet), wie ursprünglich gedacht


----------



## eber.hard (14. Juli 2017)

Dieser Kona-Rahmen wär auch klasse für ein Gates-Fully. Schwingendrehpunkt im Tretlager und horizontale Ausfallenden:





Weiß einer, wie der heißt?


----------



## caemis (15. Juli 2017)

eber.hard schrieb:


> Dieser Kona-Rahmen wär auch klasse für ein Gates-Fully. Schwingendrehpunkt im Tretlager und horizontale Ausfallenden:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Kona A (steht im übrigen auch auf dem OR): hier neulich im online Dirtrag - Wenn du mal was aufbauen solltest wäre ich sehr gespannt das Ergebnis zu sehen


----------



## Helius-FR (15. Juli 2017)

Ein Blick zu Nicolai geworfen ?

http://www.nicolai-bicycles.com/shop/fullys-x/ion-g13-gpi.html


----------



## eber.hard (15. Juli 2017)

Danke für eure Inputs, natürlich vor allem die Infos zum Kona A!

Das Nicolai ist interessant, aber mir zu martialisch (anscheinend auch recht schwer). Bin kein Fan weder von Pinion noch von Rohloff, seit ich die absolut totale Lautlosigkeit der Alfine 11 unter allen Bedingungen schätzen gelernt habe. Außerdem schaltet sie in gefühlt ca. 30 Millisekunden, was mich auch nach Jahren immer wieder fasziniert.

Das beiseite, werde ich mal Ausschau nach einem Kona A halten!


----------



## Helius-FR (15. Juli 2017)

Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich sagen das Rohloff und Pinion Perfekt und Schnell Schalten.
Sind allerdings nicht so 100% Geräuschlos. Aber deshalb ne Alfine Fahren ?... Nö. 

Gewicht... Naja. Beim Nicolai ION G16 und G16 GPI macht der Unterschied etwa 2 Kilo Mehrgewicht bei der Pinion Version.


----------



## Gefahradler (17. Juli 2017)

https://www.cavalerie-bikes.com/ hat ein Gates-Antrieb ohne Riemenlängung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eber.hard (17. Juli 2017)

Stimmt -- aber mit dem Pinion-Verschnitt Effigear. Wie gesagt, soll es ein Alfine-Rad werden.


----------



## Helius-FR (17. Juli 2017)

Gefahradler schrieb:


> https://www.cavalerie-bikes.com/ hat ein Gates-Antrieb ohne Riemenlängung!


Aber mit effigear.


----------



## eber.hard (17. Juli 2017)

Vollständigkeitshalber, das eingangs schon mal erwähnte Lenz Milk Money, wohl auch ein klarer Kandidat:













Die Ausfaller scheinen auch horizontal verschiebbar zu sein.

Oder das neuere Lunch Money.


----------



## Mario8 (17. Juli 2017)

Fahre seit fast 6 Jahren das Solid-Flair mit Rohloff, allerdings noch Kette und Chainglider. Umrüstung auf Gates eventuell, wenn der jetzige Antrieb runter ist (was unter dem CG sehr lange dauert) und sich der Gates auf dem Pinion-Rad bewährt hat (wovon ich eigentlich ausgehe). Hat sich als Alltagsrad prima geschlagen und ist trotzdem geländetauglich. Hinterbau ähnlich dem Milkmoney (deshalb das "Rahmenschloß" gleich dabei), aber Kugellager um die Tretlagerhülse.


----------



## eber.hard (17. Juli 2017)

Danke für den Tipp! Aber ist das nicht nen Dirtbike?


----------



## Mario8 (17. Juli 2017)

Ja, ist ein "gemäßigtes" Slopebike, nicht so wie z.B. das Jester von ROSE (auch mit Tretlager-Schwingenlagerung). Für jemand bis 170cm lässt sich da eine erstaunlich gute Touren-Geo hinbekommen (das Ding hat ja um die 20.000km bereits hinter sich). Für größere Leute wahrscheinlich nicht mehr.


----------



## eber.hard (17. Juli 2017)

OK thänks


----------

